# samsung le40b530



## dargio (Jan 23, 2009)

i have a samsung le40b530 lcd tv and when i scan the digital chanels on my cable television the tv founds all the chanels but when it memorys them some chanels r gone. for exemple im scaning on 3 streamings 394000 qam256 6900 and it found 6 chanels on 426000 qam 256 6900 it founds 8 chanels and on 450000 qam256 6900 it founds 6 chanels thats 20 at all but the tv shows only 14 chanals.


----------

